# Pulse bf Squonk mod



## Bryce (23/10/17)

What dose everbody think of the pulse squonker i am thinking of getting one






Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardtail1969 (23/10/17)

Looks nice to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## joshthecarver (24/10/17)

So this is my first mechanical squonker, but my first impressions are awesome! Quite light, the bottle is perfect, holds 8mls and with a Fralien from the Cool Company reading at 0.22 ohms, it hits hard. Not sure about the voltage drop because of the switch, but the overall fit and finish is great. My only gripe is that it is quite difficult to get the battery in. I'm running a Sony VTC5A 18650 with the battery adapter, and it's a pain getting it in, so I can see it being hard on battery wraps, which is dangerous. Bearing all of that in mind, at the price it's an amazing buy.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bryce (24/10/17)

joshthecarver said:


> View attachment 111395
> So this is my first mechanical squonker, but my first impressions are awesome! Quite light, the bottle is perfect, holds 8mls and with a Fralien from the Cool Company reading at 0.22 ohms, it hits hard. Not sure about the voltage drop because of the switch, but the overall fit and finish is great. My only gripe is that it is quite difficult to get the battery in. I'm running a Sony VTC5A 18650 with the battery adapter, and it's a pain getting it in, so I can see it being hard on battery wraps, which is dangerous. Bearing all of that in mind, at the price it's an amazing buy.


Thanks for the feedback

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (27/10/17)

VALUE FOR MONEY .. and imo better fit n finish than alot of the more ,very much more expensive squonkers. Button is flush and doesn't have a long throw and it's a semi stiff button so ease of pressing and not even really a need to use the safety switch. I'm running a Pulse 24 with dual fused claptons at 0.1 ohm and she chugs leka . I'm running a VTC5A and for me the battery fits snug as u would expect which to me is better than a semi loose fit that could cause rattles. I've so far vaped on a full battery for 2 hours and my battery is on 63% .. that to me is brilliant for the awesum smooth vape I'm getting .. and let's not forget that super awesum silicone bottle





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Bryce (27/10/17)

JsPLAYn said:


> VALUE FOR MONEY .. and imo better fit n finish than alot of the more ,very much more expensive squonkers. Button is flush and doesn't have a long throw and it's a semi stiff button so ease of pressing and not even really a need to use the safety switch. I'm running a Pulse 24 with dual fused claptons at 0.1 ohm and she chugs leka . I'm running a VTC5A and for me the battery fits snug as u would expect which to me is better than a semi loose fit that could cause rattles. I've so far vaped on a full battery for 2 hours and my battery is on 63% .. that to me is brilliant for the awesum smooth vape I'm getting .. and let's not forget that super awesum silicone bottle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback man i am also getting mine today cant wait to get home to open it 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (27/10/17)

Anytime bro.. I couldn't wait for home. I picked mine up and went straight to @Vape Monkeys ,got a Pulse 24 and a nice build and walked out a happy vaper lol

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bryce (27/10/17)

JsPLAYn said:


> Anytime bro.. I couldn't wait for home. I picked mine up and went straight to @Vape Monkeys ,got a Pulse 24 and a nice build and walked out a happy vaper lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Hahah i already rebuilt and rewicked my pulse 24 yesterday so today it could be fresh 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (27/10/17)

Bryce said:


> Hahah i already rebuilt and rewicked my pulse 24 yesterday so today it could be fresh
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Awesum man,they fit really well together.. post some pics when it's up n running 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bryce (27/10/17)

JsPLAYn said:


> Awesum man,they fit really well together.. post some pics when it's up n running
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Will do 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bryce (27/10/17)

So excited





Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn (27/10/17)

Bryce said:


> So excited
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your turn.. lol.. how do u like it.. my 1st juice in here.. too much YUMMY





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bryce (27/10/17)

JsPLAYn said:


> Your turn.. lol.. how do u like it.. my 1st juice in here.. too much YUMMY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gwls looks like some nooice juice i am smoking naked lava flow 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (27/10/17)

Bryce said:


> I gwls looks like some nooice juice i am smoking naked lava flow
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


N how u liking the mod squonker so far?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryce (27/10/17)

JsPLAYn said:


> N how u liking the mod squonker so far?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Loving it so far n u

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (27/10/17)

Bryce said:


> Loving it so far n u
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


It's pretty decent. So it will stay with me for a while for definite

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn (28/10/17)

Same battery since yesterday afternoon. Vaped for about 3 hours and this morn an hour so far and battery is still above 50% .. 5 wrap fused claptons 0.1ohm. Battery VTC5A





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (28/10/17)

Oh and it's my 2nd bottle refill of juice .. impressive for a mech

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryce (28/10/17)

JsPLAYn said:


> Oh and it's my 2nd bottle refill of juice .. impressive for a mech
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Yeah man i am really impressed with this mod 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (28/10/17)

This thread is going to definitely affect my Santa Clause list this year ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bryce (28/10/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> This thread is going to definitely affect my Santa Clause list this year ...


Hahahaha trust u wont be disappointed

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (28/10/17)

Will start scratching funds together

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (28/10/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Will start scratching funds together


It's really affordable for an authentic n it's very well n neatly built. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

